# JDM vs UK spec R35



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok I've done a search and come up with a few answers but nothing definitive to put me of buying a JDM spec R35.

There is a small saving to be had on some cars but that aside what are the pros and cons of buying a R35 import?

Has anyone here got a 2009 JDM R35 ? Any input would be great.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

The MFD and Sat Nav is in Japanese ... They have Japanese writing on the buttons so you'll need to learn what they do from elsewhere.

Neither of these are insurmountable though. You can get a MFD upgrade from R35Audio for about £1800 so if it is cheaper than that, compared to a UK car, it may not be much hassle.

I believe that there are some minor differences in the engine bay as well, though cannot remember what they are. Steve has a JDM car so he may pipe up soon. Just don't listen to him when he recommends using the OEM Bridgestone tyres :chuckle:

One other con may be (relative) difficulty in selling the car when the time comes. However, if you have rectified and Japanese MFD / Sat Nav issue, that may not make so much of a difference any longer.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

I have had both

Previous R35 was a 2009 UK Spec
Current one is a 2008 JDM Spec

The main difference has already been outlined.. The buttons are in Japanese and the MFD is in Japanese. The main thing like radio, dials eg temperature / speed etc etc all all in English though. Sub menus are in Japanese which can be a pain. Bluetooth connectivity for music etc as standard (only available in 2010 onward UK cars). FM Radio frequency is slightly different, so for eg if you need to tune into Heart 102, it will be FM92 instead

I believe the JDM spec also does not have bonnet pop-up devices (safety requirement in EU)

Apart from that everything is the same


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I seem to recall there being an issue with the tyre sensors on imported 35's and Uk owners had to have them changed?

Maybe wrong though?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

TREG said:


> I seem to recall there being an issue with the tyre sensors on imported 35's and Uk owners had to have them changed?
> 
> Maybe wrong though?


Think you are correct, Japan run different MHZ on their TPM's.

315MHZ if I recall correctly, Europe uses 433MHZ.


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback! So the main differences are-

1. The MFD and Sat Nav is in Japanese.
2. Buttons on MFD are Japanese.
3. No bonnet pop-up device.
4. Radio frequency. 
5. Tyre sensors are different.

Would the fact that the bonnet pop up device is not on the JDM model effect registration in the UK?

Can a simple band expander be used to sort the radio problem?

Also. Given that the car is less that 10 years old, how do i go about registering it and does anyone know the cost(hadn't thought of that)?

Its been a while but from what i can remember any car less than 10 years old had to have a SVA test?


----------



## Aldogtr (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a 2009 jdm version with pop up bonnet devices


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Were the early JDM models more susceptible to gearbox failure or was that more to do with the launch control programming (than the circlips/gearsets?)

A lack of bonnet popppers is a bonus in my opinion. People pay to have them removed.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

My friends car is a very early one from Japan and has the pop system fitted.

I think you do not get headlight washer system also.

His has the toll card system fitted which is'nt too nice on the eye.

Imports are'nt covered by free recall work.

Most importantly the savings are'nt big enough imo to import one.

One exception would be a car from one of the big japanese tuners.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

What sort of money have you seen the import for? The ones I have seen are not much cheaper than the UK versions.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeaa I am here 

with an original 2008 RED (the fastest colour) JDM - a first born and the best, OK ok ok I know I am slightly biased but why spend a ****ing fortune on a err UK car when they are all made in the same place by the same people. All of the above is correct, nothing been wrong with my gearbox with track day, Euro tours, etc as long as you service the buggers regularly and I did the cir clip and bell housing upgrades.

The RE070 are of course the best tyre for the car - don't be fooled into buying a non run flat Frog tyre LOL

PS The MDF is a much better resolution as the Jap cars also have TV 

Anymore info you need on the first born let me know


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

import tyre sensors for $15, sly has some

unlike some I've had mine since May2008

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/98860-its-here-uk-rare-pics-john-f.html

no real vices...


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Steve said:


> PS The *MDF* is a much better solution as the Jap cars also have it


Why the hell would you have that cheap natural wood substitute in your car? This isn't the 1980s and you don't need to fit a set of 6"x9"s ...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Evo9lution said:


> Why the hell would you have that cheap natural wood substitute in your car? This isn't the 1980s and you don't need to fit a set of 6"x9"s ...


Bit of retro as Retro is the future :chuckle::bowdown1::flame::runaway:


----------

